#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις πελατών-προμηθευτών

## anka

Πολύ χρήσιμος οδηγός με όλες τις διευκρινίσεις:

http://www.epixeirisi.gr/index.php?p...aid=1253626378

Πηγή:
Βαγγέλης Μιχελινάκης
Λογιστής-Φοροτεχνικός 
περιοδικό Επιχείρηση

----------

